# Interesting Message Today: John 15, Bearing Fruit



## blhowes

Today’s message was interesting. It was about John 15, abiding in the vine (Christ), and bearing fruit. The pastor focused on John 15:2 for a while and made the point that this is a difficult passage to interpret. If its talking about salvation, the idea of being ‘in Christ’ is in tension with the branch being taken away from Christ (i.e., loosing one’s salvation).

Joh 15:2 Every branch in me that beareth not fruit he *taketh away*: and every branch that beareth fruit, he purgeth it, that it may bring forth more fruit.​
I wanted to get your feedback about the interpretation of the first verb used in John 15:2. He said it makes sense why the interpretters interpretted it the way they did, in light of John 15:6. 

Joh 15:6 If anyone does not abide in me he is thrown away like a branch and withers; and the branches are gathered, thrown into the fire, and burned.​
He said “taketh away” could also be interpretted “lifts up”. Instead of those who don’t bear fruit being cast away from the vine, as in loosing one’s salvation, they are lifted up - another way of producing fruit on the branch. Its lifted up off the ground and tended to so that it can eventually produce fruit. (a real rough paraphrase of the message).

The verb in question is defined:
ah'ee-ro
A primary verb; to lift; by implication to take up or away; figuratively to raise (the voice), keep in suspense (the mind); specifically to sail away (that is, weigh anchor); by Hebraism (compare [H5375]) to expiate sin: - away with, bear (up), carry, lift up, loose, make to doubt, put away, remove, take (away, up).

Any thoughts about the interpretation of the verb. Is the thrust of the verb essentially to be cast away from Jesus, similar to John 15;6, or is it talking about how Jesus can cause those who are in Him, who are not bearing fruit, to bear fruit?


----------



## Hamalas

Calvin seemed to think that it meant casting away the vine. Here's what his commentary says about it. Commentary on John - Volume 2 | Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## A5pointer

I think if you do some work you will find that Israel was the vine and as we know most of Israel was cast off. I doubt it is referring to individuals in the NC era.


----------



## Hamalas

> I think if you do some work you will find that Israel was the vine and as we know most of Israel was cast off. I doubt it is referring to individuals in the NC era.



Oh, do you mean New Covenant? At first I thought you were saying North Carolina!


----------



## A5pointer

Hamalas said:


> I think if you do some work you will find that Israel was the vine and as we know most of Israel was cast off. I doubt it is referring to individuals in the NC era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, do you mean New Covenant? At first I thought you were saying North Carolina!
Click to expand...


Yup we know NC is full of Edomites.


----------

